# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] C'est nul !

## Grand_Maître_B

L'information vient de tomber: Le jugement suédois qui a condamné le site PirateBay est peut être nul.


Mais je pense que vous avez mal compris ce que je veux dire, car les subtilités du vocable juridique ne cesseront jamais de vous embrouiller. Par exemple, vous croyez qu'un commodat est le mâle d'une commode, tandis que l'expression "jouir en bon père de famille" évoque immanquablement, dans votre esprit torturé, un ignoble acte incestueux. Et, si je vous parle de la grosse d'un jugement, vous rigolerez sottement en pensant que je parle d'une greffière dotée d'embonpoint.


Alors, quand je dis que le jugement est peut être nul, ce n'est pas une opinion de ma part. Je ne dis pas que c'est un jugement couillon ou qu'il manque totalement de pertinence.


Je dis qu'il est peut être nul au sens juridique du terme, c'est à dire qu'il est peut être non avenu. Il peut être porteur d'un vice de procédure, tel, qu'il pourrait être réduit à néant.


Il serait même doublement nul. D'une part, il y a eu des fuites avant la publication officielle du jugement. Le résultat aurait été connu la veille, semble-t-il, de son prononcé public, ce qui, selon certains, pourrait entraîner sa nullité. Je ne suis pas très convaincu de la pertinence de cette argumentation, mais la loi suédoise m'échappe. Je m'en fous, j'ai toujours préféré les brunes.


En revanche, un fait beaucoup plus grave pourrait entacher définitivement ce jugement de nullité. En effet, un des grands principes de la justice, c'est de garantir à un accusé que sa cause soit entendue, et jugée, par des magistrats neutres à son égard.


Or, il semblerait que l'un des juges de ce procès PirateBay, non seulement soit membre d'une association suédoise pour la protection de la propriété intellectuelle, ce qui laisse planer un doute sérieux quant à son impartialité dans cette affaire, mais il serait également membre d'une autre association, militant en faveur des droits d'auteurs, et qui comprendrait également, comme autres membres distingués, les avocats de l'accusation ! Ça commence à faire beaucoup !


Alors, vous me direz, le fait que le juge soit membre de deux associations, militant en faveur des ayants-droit, n'implique pas de facto que ce dernier soit partial. C'est d'ailleurs ce que ce Monsieur prétend.


Mais, qu'il ait été impartial ou pas, nous ne le saurons jamais. Le doute ne peut que subsister et c'est la raison pour laquelle il aurait dû, pour éviter ce genre de désagrément, refuser de siéger dans cette affaire.


Ceci dit, la nullité du jugement n'est pas encore prononcée, encore faudrait-il déjà que les parties condamnées s'en plaignent, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant.


Si tel était le cas, et si le jugement se trouvait annulé, il suffirait aux plaignants de réintroduire le dossier et de tout recommencer de zéro. Oui, un peu comme le projet de loi HADOPI de notre gouvernement. Il faut tout recommencer de zéro.


Tiens, d'ailleurs, ce parallèle explique bien des choses. A mon avis, ce magistrat est un ninja socialiste suédois.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Caerbannog

Lu sur numerama : 



> Peter Althin, l'avocat du porte-parole de The Pirate Bay Peter Sunde, a annoncé qu'il demandait la révision du procès après ces révélations.

----------


## Lotto

Je trouve le juge un peu stupide, car il était évident que l'on découvrirait qu'il faisait partie de telles associations... En tout cas il est clair qu'il y a problème. Ce n'est pas que je suis fan de Pirate Bay ou quoi, mais l'impartialité du juge est remise en question.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je ne suis pas très convaincu de la pertinence de cette argumentation, mais la loi suédoise m'échappe. Je m'en fous, j'ai toujours préféré les brunes.


Copaaaaaing  ::lol:: 

Tres intéressant petit article juridique.
Et en plus je comprends tout , que demander de plus ?

----------


## Aun

C'est quand même Énomre.

----------


## Carpette

A noter que le proces a fait gagner un paquet de sympatisant au Parti Pirate Suédois. Il serait même devenu la 4ème force politique du pays

----------


## Lotto

Ils ont même de grandes chances d'être représentés au parlement européen, ce que je trouve assez énorme.

----------


## tenshu

> Ce n'est pas que je suis fan de Pirate Bay ou quoi, .../...



C'est marrant ça sur CPC personne n'aime piratebay  :tired:

----------


## Carpette

Que dalle, je suis super fan de ces mecs ! :revendique:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Je trouve que cela fait beaucoup de hasard. Sur la totalite de leurs juges en service et libres a ce moment la, il a fallu que ce soit justement celui qui fait copain-copain avec l avocat d un groupe de defense des droits d auteur and co. Ca me titille la fesse droite en tout cas, ou alors je suis parano (possible meme si je suis pas du genre a crier au complot et je ne pense meme pas qu il y ait eu de corruption).

----------


## Nono

Et pourquoi avoir choisi une greffière pour illustrer une grosse ?  ::(: 

Non mais sans blague ...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## exarkun

> Le juge Tomas Norström, qui a prononcé une peine d'un an d'emprisonnement à l'encontre des quatre administrateurs de The Pirate Bay, à l'issue d'un procès qui semblait avoir été largement dominé par les arguments de la défense, est également *membre de certaines organisations de protection des droits d'auteur* où siègent nombre des ayants droit qui ont poursuivi le site de liens BitTorrent !


Je ne trouve pas ça étonnant, c'est même plutôt courant les partis pris, le juge est faillible car humain. En France c'est souvent le cas, entre le legistateur qui fait la loi sous la pression des lobby et les juges qui appliquent la loi sous la pression des médias/lobby/pouvoir en place, font que les lois et la façon dont elles sont appliquées laissent parfois un sentiment d'injustice voir de graves erreur judiciaire.

En tout cas je suis ravi pour TPB qui risquent , je pense, d'être rejugé et peut être obtenir ainsi une peine plus légére.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai compris intégralement une news de Grand Maitre B :PGMdubarreau:

Bon bah retour à la case départ pour le  procès, un juge affilié aux associations sus-nommées ne peut être considéré comme 100% impartial (même s'il l'est).

----------


## theryon

Pressions, conflits d'intérêts, lobbying et les médias traditionnels muets comme des carpes... Sans compter CA :

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/127...velations.html

"Alors que certains s'étonnent que la défense n'ait pas soulevé ce point plus tôt, l'avocat attaque : *"*_A l'automne j'ai reçu des informations comme quoi un juré avant des liens similaires. Je les ai envoyées au tribunal et le juré a été exclu de façon à prévenir un conflit d'intérêts. Il aurait été raisonnable d'examiner aussi cette situation_", raconte-t-il. Si un juré a été écarté pour le même type de conflit d'intérêts, il semble en effet curieux (pour ne pas dire plus) que le juge qui a présidé l'audience ne soit pas de lui-même désisté pour les mêmes raisons."

----------


## kaldanm

TPB a peut etre gardé cette carte dans sa manche, afin de la sortir en cas de verdict defavorable.

Ca ne m'etonnerais absolument pas de la part de ces zigotos qui, depuis des années, cherche des solutions pour continuer a proceder à leurs trucs illegaux et à les promouvoir.

----------


## un lapin

bah, nouveau jugement ou pas, ces pauvres mecs seront quand même condamné de toute façon. On a décidé qu'ils morfleraient alors pensez bien que ça va se faire.

----------


## DarkHope

Ben euh non.
Si justement le juge a été partial et a décidé qu'ils étaient coupables parce que les gars des associations le demandaient, le verdict peut être nul et un autre juge pourrait les "innocenter".

----------


## Lotto

C'est quoi cette histoire de jurés ? Je ne sais pas du tout comment la justice suédoise fonctionne, mais c'est passé aux "assises" ?!

----------


## bber

De toute facon si le procès est déclaré nul on remet les compteurs a zéro, donc nouveau jugement. Quelque soit le résultat il y aura sans dout possiblité d'appel, ce que feront assurément l'une des partie... bref c'est reparti pour un moment.

----------


## zabuza

> Je trouve le juge un peu stupide, car il était évident que l'on découvrirait qu'il faisait partie de telles associations...


Clair que c'est le genre de truc qui était sur que certains allaient trouver

----------


## Onice

Plus c'est gros et plus ça passe ... la preuve tous les jours aux actualités  ::|:

----------


## SAYA

> Or, il semblerait que l'un des juges de ce procès PirateBay, non seulement soit membre d'une association suédoise pour la protection de la propriété intellectuelle, ce qui laisse planer un doute sérieux quant à son impartialité dans cette affaire, mais il serait également membre d'une autre association, militant en faveur des droits d'auteurs, et qui comprendrait également, comme autres membres distingués, les avocats de l'accusation ! Ça commence à faire beaucoup !



Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il y a une petite ressemblance avec ceux qui concoctent HADOPI  ::huh::  Je veux dire ceux qui ont un intérêt direct à ce que cette loi passe !!!!!


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )[/QUOTE]

----------


## Storm

J'imaginais pas autant qu'une nullité, pour ce procès, mais le fait que leurs argumentaire n'ait pas conduit à une peine "symbolique" me paraissait étonnant. 
Toute mauvaise foi exclue.
On verra bien... mais maintenant que le système les a sous la main, je pense pas qu'ils vont s'en tirer si facilement.

En tous cas GMB, pas moyen de mettre la main sur la version traduite du jugement.
Mais je vais faire marcher mes relations "blondes", on verra bien ce que ça donnera  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et pourquoi avoir choisi une greffière pour illustrer une grosse ? 
> 
> Non mais sans blague ...


C'est vrai, surtout que j'en connais des superbes. Dans ma phrase, ne voit pas le cochon, voit le délire de l'artiste, comme disait l'autre. 




> TPB a peut etre gardé cette carte dans sa manche, afin de la sortir en cas de verdict defavorable.
> 
> Ca ne m'etonnerais absolument pas de la part de ces zigotos qui, depuis des années, cherche des solutions pour continuer a proceder à leurs trucs illegaux et à les promouvoir.


Oui, c'est extrêmement probable. On se garde parfois une bonne carte dans sa manche au cas où le procès tourne mal. 





> En tous cas GMB, pas moyen de mettre la main sur la version traduite du jugement.
> Mais je vais faire marcher mes relations "blondes", on verra bien ce que ça donnera


Oui ça serait super. Nous serions les premiers à pouvoir offrir un vrai commentaire professionnel de ce jugement.

----------


## bjone

> Je trouve le juge un peu stupide, car il était évident que l'on découvrirait qu'il faisait partie de telles associations... En tout cas il est clair qu'il y a problème. Ce n'est pas que je suis fan de Pirate Bay ou quoi, mais l'impartialité du juge est remise en question.


Il est pas stupide, il est décomplexé.

 ::P:

----------


## Storm

GMB> si vous pouvez attendre dimanche ou lundi, ça devrait se faire  ::): 
En Français, ce sera.

Edit: zut! J'ai perdu mon lien vers la version pdf suédois du jugement... si quelqu'un peut le poster ici... merci d'avance !

----------


## iridium

Une grosse, c'est pas plutôt en rapport avec un jugement sur le siège ?

----------


## claneys

> Pour Peter Sunde, c'est une nouvelle plaisanterie. "Avant c'était juste les films, maintenant c'est même les jugements qu'on a avant leur sortie officielle", a-t-il plaisanté sur Twitter


 :haha: 
Ils font de bonnes blagues en tout cas.

----------


## Nono

> C'est vrai, surtout que j'en connais des superbes. Dans ma phrase, ne voit pas le cochon, voit le délire de l'artiste, comme disait l'autre.


Pas de sushi, j'avais compris le délire. C'est ma maaaaaamour qui fait un peu la Caliméro avec ça, et j'avoue que quand elle est loin de moi, je parle comme elle, je mets ses sous-vètements, je me fais des masques et je mange des fruits.

----------


## Praehotec

Moi je parie que dans les 50 prochaines années, toute cette histoire fera un zoli blockbuster américain, que nos enfants iront voir avec délice en disant :

Waw matte un peu zété trop ringards les viocs avec leurs connections trop lentes d'escargot. Et matte les viocs là de Méjors, on dirait tu sais comme ***nom-du-dernier-acteur-à-la-mode*** dans le vieux film ou ils brulent les nanas soient disant parce que c'est des sorcières.

Très divertissant en tout cas cette histoire de pirates, même sans Johny  ::wub::

----------


## Gérard le Canard

HS : fais gaffe a ton cholesterol, il pourrait redescendre en dessous du seuil maximum.

Qu ils s en sortent ou pas, ils auront surement une petite amende, mais avec quoi peuvent-ils payer ? TPB permet de gagner tant d argent que ca ?

----------


## titi3

C'est du prop'  ::(:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> GMB> si vous pouvez attendre dimanche ou lundi, ça devrait se faire 
> En Français, ce sera.
> 
> Edit: zut! J'ai perdu mon lien vers la version pdf suédois du jugement... si quelqu'un peut le poster ici... merci d'avance !


C'est ici que ça se passe. Et c'est génial si tu obtiens une traduction! Je t'en remercie bien vivement d'avance ! Canard pc va être leader dans la critique pro de ce jugement (enfin, faut encore que je le lise et pis que je me fasse mon opinion).




> Une grosse, c'est pas plutôt en rapport avec un jugement sur le siège ?


Une grosse, c'est une copie exécutoire d'une décision de justice. C'est la copie qui est revêtue de la formule exécutoire et qui permet donc de saisir un huissier pour faire signifier le jugement et l'exécuter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand un LDVELH spécial "Justice" ?

"VOus décidez de faire appel, allez Par.352"
"Vous vous résignez à subir la yaourto-lapidation, Par.214"
"Vous pissez sur le bureau du juge , go P.52"

 :Bave:

----------


## iridium

> Une grosse, c'est une copie exécutoire d'une décision de justice. C'est la copie qui est revêtue de la formule exécutoire et qui permet donc de saisir un huissier pour faire signifier le jugement et l'exécuter.


Je crains bien que ce n'était qu'une pitoyable vanne, faite avec mes maigres connaissances juridiques.
Mais merci pour la réponse, j'avais un doute. ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je crains bien que ce n'était qu'une pitoyable vanne, faite avec mes maigres connaissances juridiques.
> Mais merci pour la réponse, j'avais un doute.


Ah d'accord, grosse, siège, tout ça. La vache, j'étais  à côté de la plaque.  ::rolleyes:: 

Rétrospectivement, elle est bonne (non je ne parle pas de la grosse)  ::): 

---------- Post added at 17h58 ---------- Previous post was at 17h57 ----------




> A quand un LDVELH spécial "Justice" ?
> 
> "VOus décidez de faire appel, allez Par.352"
> "Vous vous résignez à subir la yaourto-lapidation, Par.214"
> "Vous pissez sur le bureau du juge , go P.52"


Oui, j'avais pensé pour tout dire à un jeu judiciaire mais dans un monde d'héroic fantasy ou de SF, genre, un groupe de juges itinérants qui se baladent de contrées en contrées (ou de planètes en planètes) pour résoudre des affaires juridiques. AllyMcBeal dans l'espace ou dans le genre. Je pense que ça pourrait marcher, mais bon, comme toujours, c'est le temps qui me manque (et le talent aussi, hein, faut pas croire, c'est du boulot un LDVELH, voire un RPG).

----------


## Gring

Ouais! Tous les suédois en prison! Et toutes les suédoises avec moi!!!

----------


## phsept

En même temps c'est pas gagné pour eux non plus. Il faudrait voir plus précisément ce que partial veut dire selon la jurisprudence de la CJCE, mais être en faveur du droit d'auteur ce n'est pas être obligatoirement partisan, car c'est du droit pénal. Il n'y a pas de partie, mais juste la loi, qu'on applique si les conditions sont réunies. Exemple caricatural (et hautement trollesque) : un juge fait partie d'une association de soutien aux victimes de viol. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tous ses jugements pour agression sexuelle seront nuls et non avenus ?

----------


## redsensei

> En même temps c'est pas gagné pour eux non plus. Il faudrait voir plus précisément ce que partial veut dire selon la jurisprudence de la CJCE, mais être en faveur du droit d'auteur ce n'est pas être obligatoirement partisan, car c'est du droit pénal. Il n'y a pas de partie, mais juste la loi, qu'on applique si les conditions sont réunies. Exemple caricatural (et hautement trollesque) : un juge fait partie d'une association de soutien aux victimes de viol. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tous ses jugements pour agression sexuelle seront nuls et non avenus ?


Ce n'est certainement pas un argument définitif mais c'est tout de même troublant.
C'est justement pour cela que ce cas est prévu et que les magistrats peuvent agir en amont.

C'est un peu comme si un PDG d'une grande chaine de magasins spécialisés dans la musique dirigeait une commission sur le téléchargement illegal,
voir même un Président qui serait marié à une "chanteuse" et qui pousserait envers et contre tout une loi dangereuse  ::ninja::

----------


## dooby

> En même temps c'est pas gagné pour eux non plus. Il faudrait voir plus précisément ce que partial veut dire selon la jurisprudence de la CJCE, mais être en faveur du droit d'auteur ce n'est pas être obligatoirement partisan, car c'est du droit pénal. Il n'y a pas de partie, mais juste la loi, qu'on applique si les conditions sont réunies. Exemple caricatural (et hautement trollesque) : un juge fait partie d'une association de soutien aux victimes de viol. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tous ses jugements pour agression sexuelle seront nuls et non avenus ?


Ça reste une question d'appréciation c'est sûr. Reste que là, ça fait quand même beaucoup, le juge participe aux mêmes réunions avec les mêmes buts que les avocats contre tpb, sur le même sujet que le procès.

Dans ton exemple sur les agressions sexuelles pour pouvoir comparer, il faudrait aussi qu'il fasse partie de cette association avec le procureur et avocats contre le supposé agresseur sexuel, et aussi qu'il soit un ex ou un amant de la personne qui s'est fait violer. Même dans ce cas-là, il y aurait largement de quoi faire annuler le procès.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui, j'avais pensé pour tout dire à un jeu judiciaire mais dans un monde d'héroic fantasy ou de SF, genre, un groupe de juges itinérants qui se baladent de contrées en contrées (ou de planètes en planètes) pour résoudre des affaires juridiques. AllyMcBeal dans l'espace ou dans le genre.


 ::wub::  ::wub:: très très intéressant. Allez au boulot G_M_B.




> c'est le temps qui me manque


 Nan, nan, nan, faut juste s'y mettre  ::P:  c'est juste un défi à relever (


> et le talent


 Allons ! Allons ! pas de fausse modestie, je ne pense pas qu'il n'y ait que le Droit qui vous passionne à vous lire... je pense, en autres très certainement, aux JV  :^_^:  


> aussi, hein, faut pas croire, c'est du boulot un LDVELH, voire un RPG).


 C'est vrai mais à la clé tous les canards nageraient dans la joie ::P:

----------


## laskov

> Pour Peter Sunde, c'est une nouvelle plaisanterie. "Avant c'était juste les films, maintenant c'est même les jugements qu'on a avant leur sortie officielle", a-t-il plaisanté sur Twitter


LoL quoi manque pas d'humour quand meme chez TPB...  ::o:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est un peu comme si un PDG d'une grande chaine de magasins spécialisés dans la musique dirigeait une commission sur le téléchargement illegal,
> voir même un Président qui serait marié à une "chanteuse" et qui pousserait envers et contre tout une loi dangereuse


Nan nan impossible que ca arrive. Ou alors faudrait être au moins patron de fnac ou président.  :;):

----------


## exarkun

> *Dave Perry*, _Game Designer_, Parfois pirate et parfois ninja
> 
> *"La décision {de condamner Pirate Bay} va ralentir le partage ouvert, mais c'est une bataille impossible à gagner. J'aime quand Sony lance une nouvelle mise à jour de firmware pour la PSP, parce que les hackers avaient contourné celle d'avant. Après d'innombrables mises à jour, il y a un moment où vous devez accepter que cette bataille va durer indéfiniment.
> Les iPhones débloqués sont un autre exemple. C'est en fait très impressionnant d'arriver à tenir 24 heures avant que le prochain crack n'arrive.. {...}
> .
> Le problème est que les entreprises de produits culturels, éditeurs de jeux inclus, préfèreraient augmenter les prix plutôt que de les abaisser à un niveau plus séduisant que le piratage du contenu. Je ne m'attends pas à ce que ces entreprises prennent cette idée en considération, elles continueront à faire payer plus, comme l'industrie du jeu le fait, les prix continueront à grimper et le piratage sera attisé.
> J'apelle ça le "Money Wall" : on continue à le bâtir toujours plus haut, en limitant l'accessibilité. Pas besoin d'avoir un Master pour voir que c'est une mauvaise stratégie. {...}
> .
> Notre industrie possède aussi des gens très intelligents, et donc si quelqu'un peut comprendre cela, notre industrie le peut. Mais la solution n'est pas de combattre aux tribunaux, ou de jouer au ping-pong des mises à jour avec les hackers, c'est d'avancer et d'établir confort d'utilisation, qualité et accessibilité à un prix de marché de masse.
> ...


Via Chamboultout via le blog de David

 Il a tout dit  ::wub::

----------


## ERISS

> TPB a peut etre gardé cette carte dans sa manche, afin de la sortir en cas de verdict defavorable.


Ca c'est certain. Ca fait durer la pub.
Cf, a contrario, de nos jours chez nous les jugements-éclair de manifestants ou protecteurs d'immigrés pour éviter que de la population prenne parti pour les condamnés.

----------


## flbl

Petites corrections.




> Or, il semblerait *est démontré* que l'un des juges *Tomas Norström juge dans* ce procès PirateBay, non seulement soit membre d'une association suédoise pour la protection de la propriété intellectuelle *industrielle*, ce qui laisse planer un doute sérieux quant à son impartialité dans cette affaire, mais il serait également membre d'une autre association, militant en faveur *du durcissement* des droits d'auteurs, et qui comprendrait également, comme autres membres distingués, les avocats de l'accusation ! Ça commence à faire beaucoup !
> 
> 
> Alors, vous me direz, le fait que le juge soit membre de deux *trois* associations, militant en faveur des ayants-droit, n'implique pas de facto que ce dernier soit partial. C'est d'ailleurs ce que ce Monsieur prétend.





> Moi je parie que dans les 50 prochaines années, toute cette histoire fera un zoli blockbuster américain, que nos enfants iront voir avec délice ...


Tu parles de steal this film ? la 3eme partie consacrée au procès en lui même n'est pas encore terminée mais il y a une pré-version qu'on peut trouver sur ... pirate bay ou à http://stealthisfilm.com/trial/




> Oui, c'est extrêmement probable. On se garde parfois une bonne carte dans sa manche au cas où le procès tourne mal.





> Ca c'est certain. Ca fait durer la pub.
> Cf, a contrario, de nos jours chez nous les jugements-éclair de manifestants ou protecteurs d'immigrés pour éviter que de la population prenne parti pour les condamnés.


En fait, c'est peu probable, si vous suivez l'histoire de pirate bay depuis le début vous devriez savoir qu'à chaque fois ou presque ils ont bénéficié de fuites inattendues de la part de personnes bien informées qui d'habitude gardent le silence ou d'enquêtes conduites à titre personnel. 

N'oubliez pas qu'il était clairement annoncé qu'ils n'attendaient de ce procès que de savoir lequel des deux cotés allait devoir faire appel.

----------


## ZePro

Sur une idée de GMB  ::ninja::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Sur une idée de GMB


Ah oui, très bon  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> "Vous pissez sur le bureau du juge , go P.52"


En final de défense Chewbacca, ça aurait une putain de classe ultime.

----------

